
Linode is down - rreyes1979
Any news on what is going on? I know they have been DDoSed recently, but is that still going on?
======
hitgeek
from status.linode.com

Identified - Due to protective measures taken to mitigate ongoing DDoS
attacks, some customers may not be able to connect to www.linode.com. At this
time the Linode Manager and API are unaffected. Jan 7, 11:59 UTC

